# Does this plant package look good?



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How does this set up look to you planters out there? I really dont know much other than basics when it comes to plant names and such.

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?mai...products_id=267

I have a 150 gallon so it should work good but I'm not sure if its worth the $110.00?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Well in comparison to buying all those plants separately at a store you are saving a ton. I think it looks pretty good. 
I'm personally not much a fan of onion plants though.

But the 20 vallisnernia will fill out the back of your setup nicely. It says 3 potted swords which im assuming are amazon swords. I guess you wont know the size of them untill you get them, but swords grow huge. I have 3 in my 180g and one of them has taken off and it's getting pretty big.

I'd say go for it, but before you invest in those goodies..what's your lighting situation like? do you have any plans for a c02 system to support it?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks good, you can always email them to switch plants and stuff. I dont like Aponogeton plants in my tanks cause they get big.

What kind of planted tank you wanting? Something to show off with a bunch of species or an amazon tank or just something that looks good but easy to take care of?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> looks good, you can always email them to switch plants and stuff. I dont like Aponogeton plants in my tanks cause they get big.
> 
> What kind of planted tank you wanting? Something to show off with a bunch of species or an amazon tank or just something that looks good but easy to take care of?


I'm looking for something to show off, I wouldnt mind spending a couple hundred bucks but I dont want to kill them off either lol. I just plan on putting community fish in there so that should be a nice look deppending on what I get.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That package would be good for a show off tank. Email them and tell them Kyle sent you. That package includes 5 pots of foreground plants so you could get the pygmy chain sword. See how much it would cost to add some more. They might be bigger pots so you could possible not need much more.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

maknwar said:


> That package would be good for a show off tank. Email them and tell them Kyle sent you. That package includes 5 pots of foreground plants so you could get the pygmy chain sword. See how much it would cost to add some more. They might be bigger pots so you could possible not need much more.


Alright sweet thanks, I'm going to put the order in next week. I just have to finish working on my bacement and then I'll set the tank up


----------

